# Shinemate



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Following on from my other thread I have decided what machine polisher to buy. 

Shinemate EP801 the G2 version is due out soon.

Do any sponsors have prices or due dates yet?



Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

Why dont you just contact the sponsors


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Eric the Red said:


> Why dont you just contact the sponsors


Not too sure besides CYC who stocks them

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

ShopnShine stock shinemate


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

Just had a response to a ticket raised at Clean Your Car and it looks like the G2 version will be with them by the end of the week all being well, not sure on the price yet but doesn't look like it will be going up drastically.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

BruceVolvo said:


> Just had a response to a ticket raised at Clean Your Car and it looks like the G2 version will be with them by the end of the week all being well, not sure on the price yet but doesn't look like it will be going up drastically.


Still awaiting a response from them myself but thank you for the update

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

J306TD said:


> Still awaiting a response from them myself but thank you for the update
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Similar response from A1detailing although they say in the country next week/following week which would suit me better, be on next months CC bill then :lol:


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Will wait and see who gets stock when and prices. 

Can't believe how slow companies are at responding 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

Is this any help 




Mark


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Highly recommend Darren at CYC, bought the shinemate nano-polisher from him on Monday and received it Tuesday, even more impressive as I'm in Northern Ireland where most people take 3-5 days with a £6.00 odd surcharge, hence why I alway use him when possible.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

beatty599 said:


> Highly recommend Darren at CYC, bought the shinemate nano-polisher from him on Monday and received it Tuesday, even more impressive as I'm in Northern Ireland where most people take 3-5 days with a £6.00 odd surcharge, hence why I alway use him when possible.


I'll give them a call i think

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Still no update from cyc or shopnshine

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Not found it anywhere yet

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

It's available in ireland by the look of it
https://dnddetailing.ie/product/shinemate-polisher-ep801-g2-rotary-polisher/

180 euros plus delivery if you can't/don't want to wait.

Saying that I've cracked and ordered the Flex PE 14 2 150


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

No way would I get away with ordering that 

I'll wait till Friday and see

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

J306TD said:


> No way would I get away with ordering that
> 
> I'll wait till Friday and see
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Just do what I do get anything that would get an instant no answer "its to expensive" from the Mrs delivered to work, unpack it at work, stash it in boot in in an old plastic bag and sneak it into the house when nobodies about and mingle it in to the rest of your stash.

No different to a new dress/shoes that you've never seen before, that appears by magic from the wardrobe :thumb:


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Fingers crossed these may appear tomorrow 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

BruceVolvo said:


> It's available in ireland by the look of it
> https://dnddetailing.ie/product/shinemate-polisher-ep801-g2-rotary-polisher/
> 
> 180 euros plus delivery if you can't/don't want to wait.
> ...


Brought from here. Cannot fault the service . Sent a few emails this morning. All replied to in under 5 mins. Got a cracking deal. Purchased at lunchtime and shipped by mid afternoon

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Came yesterday can't wait to try it out









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

J306TD said:


> Brought from here. Cannot fault the service . Sent a few emails this morning. All replied to in under 5 mins. Got a cracking deal. Purchased at lunchtime and shipped by mid afternoon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


:thumb:

Still not appeared in the UK then, I suspected they would all wait till after the Black Friday/Cyber week to release a new product that is going to sell anyway.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice box:lol:


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

chongo said:


> Nice box


Only comes out on special occasions 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Had the opportunity to use it first time today. Other half has been putting the dog in the boot and noticed a cluster of scratches after washing today.

Pictures ain't the best

Before










After










Was so easy to use felt so much more in control than my old Silverline Silverstorm Rotary.

Can't wait to try it out on a full car


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

Nice work :thumb:.

Mark


----------

